# Weight of Glass Block Window



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

A single vertical 2x4 4' long should buckle at more than 3300#. For a safety factor of four you can load it to 800#.
You can make a 1/10 scale model out of the same wood which should buckle at 34 to 70#.

The slenderness ratio is about 32 for this, so it will probably be stronger than the numbers above. Try the formula in the link below.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckling

But I think if you frame it like your link it will be way strong. If you have any doubts add one or two more cripple studs under the sill.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

look into acrylic blocks


----------

